# Been a long day



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Still got a ways to go before I am done. Smoking some ribs for two ladies ay work. Also doing chicken leg quarters for one of them. Doing fatties for another person at work as well. Smoking two Boston Butts for Dinner on the Grounds at Church next weekend. Then I am doing chicken and pork steaks for use for supper. Here are some pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Done.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Sure looks good.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Pay, Whats in the marinade on the chops in pic #6? All of it looking good by the way.


----------

